# Iquitos eggs?



## C los7 (Sep 24, 2015)

i got home today looked into their tank and this is what I found. I've very new to dart frogs. So my question is are there good eggs? Are they eggs? And if they are do I just leave them where they are. Any info would be great.


----------



## alogan (Jan 7, 2013)

Looks fairly good to me!


----------



## C los7 (Sep 24, 2015)

Do I just leave them alone or do I need to do something with the eggs


----------



## alogan (Jan 7, 2013)

Make sure there are places for the parents to deposit the tadpoles, film canisters work great, and they will feed the tadpoles eggs. They are non-obligate egg feeders so you could pull, but I've learned that it's best to just let the parents look after the offspring.


----------



## C los7 (Sep 24, 2015)

Great thanks for the response. This might be a dumb question but where would I get film canisters?


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

You can either leave them or pull them. I think you will likely have higher survival rates if you pull them (due to their style of parental care), but then again ventrimaculatus (amazonica) can lay a lot of eggs and overrun you with tadpoles if you aren't careful- so feel free to let the parents raise them if you want also to keep it more manageable.

Amazonica don't always transport their tadpoles (mine usually just let the eggs hatch and slide into the pool they are laid near), and they may lay feeder eggs, sacrifice other eggs/ siblings (cannibalism), or just let the tadpoles eat detritus and other food that occurs in the tadpole pools. 

Check out this paper for some more info on natural parental care for this species- http://beheco.oxfordjournals.org/content/8/3/260.full.pdf

As for film canisters, you can try going to places that develop photos and usually they will give them out for free, but it's harder to find these places with digital cameras now. You can buy them from some sponsors here I think, or else on other websites probably.

If you can't find film canisters, you can also use the little plastic condiment cups you find at some fast food places and tuck them in the background, substrate, etc. to hold water.
Bryan


----------



## C los7 (Sep 24, 2015)

Ty Bryan that was a lot of help


----------



## Harts (May 6, 2014)

Josh's frogs sells film canisters with suction cups attached. Not sure about the other venders.


----------



## C los7 (Sep 24, 2015)

Coming along. Fun to see as these are my first clutch.


----------



## thomasr4 (Jan 30, 2015)

You can use small deli cups for tadpole sites.


----------



## C los7 (Sep 24, 2015)

Today I found the dad giving out piggyback rides. Love watching my first clutch evolve.


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Very nice man!


----------

